# Naughty Nauticals Haulage



## User49 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think everyone has been umming and awwing about this collection. But I can safely say it's lovely!! My favorite item from the collection has GOT to be Mutiny pigment! 

Mutiny Pigment
Lark About Pigment
Meet the Fleet Eyeshadow
Pandomoniam Eyeshadow
Submarine Eyeshadow
Ensign Lipgloss


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 28, 2008)

great haul! what is mutiny pigment like? it looks like a lighter teal, i love the look of it, might have to pop to the mac counter to have a look tomorrow


----------



## melliquor (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks gorgeous... all of it.  I can't wait until Thursday to go and see everything in person.  I am thinking that... I really need Meet the Fleet.  Mutiny looks so pretty.  What is the texture like for Lark About?  I heard that it was very grainy like Helium.


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks great I can't wait til Thursday either to make my pilgramage to the MAC store.


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mutiny is like a much much lighter teal. I sort of thought it looked a bit like a lighter air de blue pigment too! Lark About is quite grainy feeling. It's got a texture like copper sparkle pigment xx


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 28, 2008)

Gorgeous hauling!!  They all look awesome!! I can't wait for mine to get here!!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You took such great pictures. They make me want to buy this collection even more.


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2008)

nice haulage! can't wait to check it out myself!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 28, 2008)

Have fun w. your haul!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice haul...I can't wait!!


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 28, 2008)

You served me on Thursday and gave me a postcard for NN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for Thursday i really want Mutiny it looks so pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 28, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Looks gorgeous... all of it.  I can't wait until Thursday to go and see everything in person.  I am thinking that... I really need Meet the Fleet.  Mutiny looks so pretty.  What is the texture like for Lark About?  I heard that it was very grainy like Helium._

 
It seemed to have the same texture as Kitchmas (sp?)when I tried it out. I didn't like how it didn't apply to my hand very well so I didn't end up buying it.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 28, 2008)

Oooh...jealous!  Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## plexivixen (Apr 28, 2008)

great haul! the pigments look lovely. i'm lemming the eyeshadows as well.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 28, 2008)

Ensign looks beautiful!! I may have to get it afterall! Wow, i think i need those shadows as well! Great haul!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice. I'm still realllly loving Meet the Fleet


----------



## nikki (Apr 28, 2008)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 28, 2008)

amazing haul


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 28, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 28, 2008)

*jealous*

Mutiny looks hot I hope its not too similar to Aire de  Bleu since I already have it. But MAC doesnt have too many blue piggys so this might be a must have


----------



## Shannyn (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh great haul! I also got Ensign lipglass and I really love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice haul!  I can't wait for Thursday!!!


----------



## sofabean (Apr 29, 2008)

ooh submarine looks great!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 29, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------

